# Trouver le dossier d'une photo



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir à tous   



Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si il existe un moyen de retrouver le dossier d'une photo dans l'appli photo de l'iPad


Ex je sélectionne une photo ds l'appli Photo de l'Ipad et je voudrais savoir dans quel album elle se trouve.


Merci


----------



## Chris K (11 Juillet 2021)

Si cette fonction existe je ne l’ai jamais trouvé. Du coup je me suis créé un raccourci pour afficher l’album. Mais ça nécessite une action à chaque fois, photo par photo.


----------

